# SEC through brick wall



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

alann53 said:


> I will be installing a service. The SEC will go through a brick wall on the side of the house. How can I seal the hole around the SEC?


 
Seriously ???????


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

alann53 said:


> I will be installing a service. The SEC will go through a brick wall on the side of the house. How can I seal the hole around the SEC?


You could use Silly Putty or McDonald's Bic Mac sauce, but I'd probably use silicone or duct seal.


----------



## alann53 (Dec 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You could use Silly Putty or McDonald's Bic Mac sauce, but I'd probably use silicone or duct seal.


I don't think Big Mac sauce would hold up. Let me restate my question so that it will be taken seriously. Which product do you prefer for sealing around SEC? Duct seal, silicone or something else?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

In prefer whatever is handy, ductseal, silicone, or caulk.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

alann53 said:


> I will be installing a service. The SEC will go through a brick wall on the side of the house. How can I seal the hole around the SEC?


 
For real?:lol:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I usually use silicone.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I usually use silicon.


You mean the stuff in computer chips? :blink: (spelling does matter sometimes):laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> You mean the stuff in computer chips? :blink: (spelling does matter sometimes):laughing:



Sad thing is in my mind I spelled it correctly. But my fingers typed what they wanted. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Sad thing is in my mind I spelled it correctly. But my fingers typed what they wanted. :laughing:


Yeah ok what ever. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You cannot run SE cable thru brick or concrete without sleeving it......Install 2" pvc sleeves first, then silicone your cable in the conduit. That would be the right way.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> You cannot run SE cable thru brick or concrete without sleeving it


You have a code section in mind?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> You have a code section in mind?


I'll hide behind physical protection. It's not really code but it is the best way to run any cable thru rough concrete/brick penetrations


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> You have a code section in mind?


Yep the Hazard county electrical code section 1.1.3.4.:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

raider1 said:


> Yep the Hazard county electrical code section 1.1.3.4.:thumbsup:


:laughing:


I hope Daisy works the permit counter. :thumbup:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> I hope Daisy works the permit counter. :thumbup:


Me Too.:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm gonna have my wife join me next summer in her daisy dukes. I'll wait for a good busy day to distract all the other trades


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm gonna have my wife join me next summer in her daisy dukes. I'll wait for a good busy day to distract all the other trades


 


got a pic?:whistling2:


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Article 338
338.2 Type SE - Service entrance cable having a flame ******** moisture-resistant covering.

I see no problem runing this through the brick foundation.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

wayne g said:


> Article 338
> 338.2 Type SE - Service entrance cable having a flame ******** moisture-resistant covering.
> 
> I see no problem runing this through the brick foundation.


 
Why do you keep posting on old threads?


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

I didn't know I was doing that, pretty new to site.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

wayne g said:


> I didn't know I was doing that, pretty new to site.


I'd always rather read a contribution than a complaint. I suspect I'm in the silent majority.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Stan B. said:


> I'd always rather read a contribution than a complaint. I suspect I'm in the silent majority.


Regardless of it being a compliant or a pat on the back, digging up old threads is not cool.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wayne g said:


> I didn't know I was doing that, pretty new to site.


 

When I first found this site, I didnt see the dates in the corner either. And when you click on new post, the whole forum shows up as new. It's an easy mistake to make. I resurrected quite a few without realizing it.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You could use Silly Putty or McDonald's Bic Mac sauce, but I'd probably use silicone or duct seal.


ioghcgjcvbj.khvmbnjk.hj,gchmgvhjbk.hj,gm:laughing:


----------

